# Got it done!!!



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

This was my target buck, 2nd sit in the stand and he gave me my opportunity! Couldn’t be happier, now it’s time to Brawl!!!!!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice deer, congrats!


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

What Muddy said!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Excellent Deer for sure.
Congrats to ya and may your good fortune carry over to the brawl.


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

fastwater said:


> Excellent Deer for sure.
> Congrats to ya and may your good fortune carry over to the brawl.


Thank you sir!!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

rangerpig250 said:


> Thank you sir!!!


You're most welcome.


----------



## talltim (Jul 25, 2008)

Very nice, I like all the junk on him. Congrats


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

talltim said:


> Very nice, I like all the junk on him. Congrats


Thank you!!!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

That is a very nice buck. Congrats. He's a stud for sure.


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow love his rack! That is a hell of a deer. Looks like good body mass as well. Congrats to you!!


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Congratulations ! Good un !


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

way to go!!!


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

The smile says it all…CONGRATS!!


----------



## raysfishin48 (Nov 30, 2021)

nice job


----------



## capt.scott (Jun 27, 2007)

Congratulations on a great buck.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

Very nice...congratulations on a successful hunt & harvesting a deer with an impressive amount of character. Mike


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Excellent buck. Love the chocolate antlers. Congratulations.


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

bobk said:


> Excellent buck. Love the chocolate antlers. Congratulations.


First we got walleye with lead weights now it’s antlers made of chocolate…when is it gonna end!?…LOL LOL…chocolate or no chocolate that’s a very nice buck…


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Congratulations on a successful hunt


----------



## fireline (Jun 14, 2007)

Very Nice Buck, Congratulations


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Total freak!! 
congrats on a great deer!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Congratulations on an awesome buck RP. That is a wall hanger for sure. 
Now may all your big walleye get off so that I can win.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Great Buck, for sure!


Bluewalleye said:


> Congratulations on an awesome buck RP. That is a wall hanger for sure.
> Now may all your big walleye get off so that I can win.


I think I know(just a good premonition!) who’s going to Win! But, of course, I think last count was abt [7500!] entrants!!


----------



## Elk Hunter (May 1, 2011)

What a pig! Congratulations!


----------



## dcotrucker (10 mo ago)

Congrats! Nothing better than early season success. Good luck in the brawl!


----------



## BuckeyeCrappie1965 (Jul 15, 2019)

Very nice buck


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

Great deer congrats


----------

